# Hate people in work because they hate me.



## illage2 (Sep 27, 2014)

In the mornings I'm always polite I always ask how people are doing. Only to be told shut up or **** off. I've always tried to be nice to people. When I try to speak to people I get told to shut the **** up (The exact words they use).

Because of this now I feel absolutley nothing but hatred for people in work because they obviously hate me. I've done nothing to deserve this, but now the saying "Treat others how you would expect to get treated" applies. I've started to be nasty back to them now and I hate myself for it.

I'm supposed to be going to a "Get Together" to network with people and make contacts so I can help further my career but since people in work are also going, I don't think I'm wanted there so I see no point in wasting time. Even if I did go I'd get the same responses from them.

I don't know what to do


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Do unto others before they do it unto you.


----------



## Sukkie (Jul 12, 2021)

Same. I hate my collegas because they hate me. I mean, they can **** off then.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, that's like actually really rude! What kind of industry is that? You could submit an anonymous complaint to HR..


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Same tbh. At my job they r not that rude but I can tell they don’t like me so can’t stand them either. I’m pretty open minded when it comes to new people, but that doesn’t even help. I think it’s because they can’t manipulate me and most of them are psychos based on my observations.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Perhaps I should relish being unemployed.

Do you have any idea why they are so rude? What could have caused it? What are those people like towards other people? It is pretty bad though I don’t think there is much that can justify that kind of behavior.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm sorry that you are experiencing that.

It is crushing to be treated like that, especially since you try.

It is hard going into work knowing you are walking on eggshells.

Do you like your job? Would you consider finding another job?


----------

